# Romantic Phrases In Catalan



## theneildeal

My girlfriend is from Barcelona, and i just want to know some romantic phrases that i could say to her, because there are no websites that give me some. I already know t'estimo, and i'd be grateful for any help


----------



## Manda

_t'estimo més que la meva vida_ ._.

you should give us an example and we can try to translate it into catalan. We can say many diferent romantic phrases. well, i mean we can be very romantic <3 ^^


----------



## theneildeal

Well we're having to spend a bit of time apart from each other because im in Britain and shes in Barcelona, but im going to see her soon, so things like "t'enyoro"


----------



## Manda

_Et trobo a faltar molt, els dies se'm fan eterns sense tu.
__I miss you a lot, days are eternal without you.

_something like that? I cant think of anything else. UU
hope it helps. ^^


----------



## theneildeal

nice, thanks for that. what does _t'estimo més que la meva vida mean?
_


----------



## Manda

_i love you more than my life_.  Does it make sense to you? I've just made up the translation.


----------



## theneildeal

gracies!!!


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

Could you give us some sentences? It will be easier.

Cheers

Mei


----------



## theneildeal

Phrases like:

Since we've been away from each other, i've been waiting for the day that i get to see you;
I've never felt this way about anyone before;
When i meet you in Barcelona, i won't be able to stop kissing you.
Anything that like that would be great!

Cheers


----------



## sonleia

Here you have some translations!

Since we've been away from each other, i've been waiting for the day that i get to see you;
_desde que estem separats, em paso els dies esperant que arribi el moment de tornar-te a veure_

I've never felt this way about anyone before;
_Mai ningú m'ha fet sentir el que ara sento per tú_

When i meet you in Barcelona, i won't be able to stop kissing you. > I can't translate it literally but I'll try to suggest you something similar:
_En el moment en el que et vaig conèixer a Barcelona vaig pensar que mai no podría parar de fer-te petons_

I hope it help you!


----------



## theneildeal

thanks for that, its great!


----------



## ampurdan

Sonleia, you used past tense in your last sentence. It should be future:

Quan et vegi a Barcelona, no podré parar de donar-te petons.


----------



## Mei

sonleia said:


> _desde que estem separats, em paso els dies esperant que arribi el moment de tornar-te a veure_



I would say: "des que estem separats,..." or "des de que estem separats,...."

Hope it helps!

Mei


----------



## theneildeal

Gracies moltissim!


----------



## panjabigator

Pots dir estona para moment tambe?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Panjabigator,



> "Pots dir estona *enlloc de* moment tamb*é*?" o, fins i tot millor... _"Es podria dir estona enlloc de moment?"_


 
No. Una estona té una certa durada, encara que sigui curta. 

En canvi "En el moment que et vaig conèixer", "... que arribi el moment de tornar-te a veure..." són punts determinats en el temps.

Fins aviat!


----------



## kiyama

també pots dir instant en lloc de moment


----------



## theneildeal

i don't understand any of those last posts because i don't speak catalan!


----------



## ernest_

Hola,


megane_wang said:


> "Pots dir estona enlloc en lloc de moment també?" o, fins i tot millor... _"Es podria dir estona _enlloc _en lloc de moment?"_


Enlloc junt vol dir "a cap lloc". En aquesta frase va separat, ja que significa literalment "en lloc de".

theneildeal, we are having a wee talk about grammar. I'd like to help you but I'm not the romantic type 
But anyway, you can just tell her "t'estimo molt" (I love you a lot), which is the most beautiful thing you can say to a woman in our language in my opinion. It is pronounced like ters-TEE-moo MAWL (the 'r' being silent).


----------



## sept69

Manda said:


> _Et trobo a faltar molt, els dies se'm fan eterns sense tu._
> _I miss you a lot, days are eternal without you._
> 
> something like that? I cant think of anything else. UU
> hope it helps. ^^


 
ostres manda... molt profund..
m'ha agradat m'ha agradat sniff sniff


----------



## theneildeal

thanks everyone!


----------



## DeBarcelona

> Since we've been away from each other, i've been waiting for the day that i get to see you;
> _desde que estem separats, em paso els dies esperant que arribi el moment de tornar-te a veure_
> 
> I've never felt this way about anyone before;
> _Mai ningú m'ha fet sentir el que ara sento per tú_
> 
> When i meet you in Barcelona, i won't be able to stop kissing you. > I can't translate it literally but I'll try to suggest you something similar:
> _En el moment en el que et vaig conèixer a Barcelona vaig pensar que mai no podría parar de fer-te petons_


 
All 3 sentences have an error, all 3 castilianisms, although I admint most catalans say it thiis way nowadays:

_des*de* que estem separats-->des que estem separats_

_Mai ningú m'ha fet-->mai ningú *no* m'ha fet (or even: no mai ningú. This is dialectal but it is interesting to know it exists)_

_En el moment en *el que* et vaig conèixer-->En el moment en *què/el qual* et vaig conèixer _

Words have more strength if they are said in a right way


----------



## ampurdan

S'ha separat la discussió sobre el terme "castellanismes".


----------



## rafiki13

Alguien podría poner algunas frases de amor, algo románticas y cursis en catalán? Se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## jester.

Te puedo proponer "T'estimo". Significa "Te quiero".

¿Por qué no porpones otras frases en castellano para que nuestros amigos catalanohablantes sepan lo que quieres?


----------



## chics

Puedes explicar también un poco de contexto, la aplicación, etc. para que sepamos cómo traducirlas.


----------



## soupdragon78

How about: Tens uns ulls molts bonics = You have very beautiful eyes...
es això bastament cursi?


----------



## Dixie!

soupdragon78 said:


> How about: Tens uns ulls molts bonics = You have very beautiful eyes...
> es això bastament cursi?



Jo no ho trobo massa cursi; segur que en trobem de molt pitjors


----------



## su123

Bones!!

De cursis segur que n'hi ha moltes, però m'agradaria dir-ne una mentres esperem a rafiki13.

T'estimo, sucre!! No puc amb ella,  !!

M'imagino que ve de l'anglès "sugar".


----------



## Dixie!

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> De cursis segur que n'hi ha moltes, però m'agradaria dir-ne una mentres esperem a rafiki13.
> 
> T'estimo, sucre!! No puc amb ella,  !!
> 
> M'imagino que ve de l'anglès "sugar".



T'estimo sucre  Que curiosa.


----------

